# Gearheads....



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

How many gearheads we got in the crowd here? I mean *real* gearheads , not Honda Civic with a fart can mufflers or toss a Yosh on their Gixxer or a set of too short fatties on a big twin , or the " my crate motored Cheby does 7s" types but *real* gear heads.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Hehehe.................
That'd be me................o.a.t.racecars...........
BEEN SWAPPING 'M ALL MY LIFE...........

LESS YOU TALKIN BOUT A BAND TOO LOL


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

What about dropping a long block in my old yota 4x4 and working at the Toyota dealer slingin parts for a living? Does that count as a gearhead?


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

NO....................................


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Right here!! True story ask around. I'm a true muscle car person. I have a badass car to prove it. Over $10,000 in mods that I either helped with or did myself.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I raced for 20 years worked my way up to Pro Mod. Now I just build and wheel rock crawlers.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> I raced for 20 years worked my way up to Pro Mod. Now I just build and wheel rock crawlers.


That's cool. My husband raced A mods and B mods for a lot of years. We've got a lot of trophys lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> That's cool. My husband raced A mods and B mods for a lot of years. We've got a lot of trophys lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I raced a lot at Asbury loved Mokan! I'm guessing thats where your husband raced. Me and him have probably crossed paths! I also had a mopar street car for years that ran 9s.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> I raced a lot at Asbury loved Mokan! I'm guessing thats where your husband raced. Me and him have probably crossed paths! I also had a mopar street car for years that ran 9s.


I'm not sure if he ever raced there before I met him or not. He raced at Springfield and Monett every week and he raced at Bolivar a few times. I've never been to Mokan but I would love to get my car out there. The first time I ever ran it stock it did an 11.7. That's with me running it my first time ever lol and not really knowing what I was going.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Right here!! True story ask around. I'm a true muscle car person. I have a badass car to prove it. Over $10,000 in mods that I either helped with or did myself.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 My last serious ride , sleeper money car "65 belvedere post car , Alston tubbed and subframed , 505 inch Wedge 12.5 to 1 , Barton prepped B1 heads , custom Barton roller ( 658 lift 312 duration) , built T'Flight backed by 5000 stall converter and 4.30s in a narrowed Curry 9 inch , no radio , no heater , no power steering , one seat ..no nothing that wasn't needed 1.30 60 foot times on 9.40s to 9.60s on street legal M and Hs , sprayed as low as 8.90s but it would have had to be back halfed to go much quicker. Beaten 3 times in 14 years , never by anything japanese except anpther old man from Oakland with a MG Midget that was tube framed and powered by a twin puffed 13B rotary.

2001 'busa on 18 lbs of boost that went 214 at El Mirage and as fast as 221 at the Texas Mile , lost a fuel pump and went lean at past that on the third run and destroyed a 12 thousand dollar motor at something over that , which will makes your neither regions clench very , very tightly at that speed

Had a long series of Fox Bodys too


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Right here!! True story ask around. I'm a true muscle car person. I have a badass car to prove it. Over $10,000 in mods that I either helped with or did myself.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Judging from that picture it's gotta be a Mopar , had Mopars ever since High school along with some right quick Fox Bodys.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Judging from that picture it's gotta be a Mopar , had Mopars ever since High school along with some right quick Fox Bodys.


Good guess!













































Shitty pic of me but my car always photographs nice!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Princess P , it's not nice to make an old man slobber with those car photos. Nice ride , what have you done? 

Been considering getting elbows deep in one of the new Hemis , though my first approach may well be just buying an ex cop Charger , doing the intake system ( injectors throttle body , mass air etc) and then keep stack boost on it until it lifts a head. 

I was actually fairly impressed with the potential of a buddies SRT8 Challenger I go to hammer around , basically he handed me the keys and said " drive it like you stole it , it's on warranty" , enormous amount of potential.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Princess P , it's not nice to make an old man slobber with those car photos. Nice ride , what have you done?
> 
> Been considering getting elbows deep in one of the new Hemis , though my first approach may well be just buying an ex cop Charger , doing the intake system ( injectors throttle body , mass air etc) and then keep stack boost on it until it lifts a head.
> 
> I was actually fairly impressed with the potential of a buddies SRT8 Challenger I go to hammer around , basically he handed me the keys and said " drive it like you stole it , it's on warranty" , enormous amount of potential.


It has the fully functional shaker hood, carbon fiber cold air intake, catch can, trinity tuned, and it has borla atak exhaust. I've done other mods but they are purely cosmetic drake black fuel door, yj sill plates, yj throttle body cover, sequential tail lights, yj shift knob, etc. I want to get it supercharged next year. Its a 2012 SRT8 6.4 liter. The next challenger I get is going off to get convertabilized lol. I would really like to have the matching super bee though. I'm a car nut. I had a Plymouth gold duster all original with only 12,000 ORIGINAL miles. I sold it to buy a dog. *facepalm*

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Right here!! True story ask around. I'm a true muscle car person. I have a badass car to prove it. Over $10,000 in mods that I either helped with or did myself.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Readin the right fraction on a wrench and holding a flashlight isnt helping...... lmfoa or did you bring the men working on it a sandwich?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Readin the right fraction on a wrench and holding a flashlight isnt helping...... lmfoa or did you bring the men working on it a sandwich?


Lol eff off dude I put the tail lights together by myself. I had to redo the entire wire harness. Albeit I talked to my CT buddy on the phone the whole time. I tuned it myself, I did the catch can mostly myself, I helped with the CAI, and I made my body mans life miserable over the paint job on that hood. He had to paint the shaker 3 times. Not to mention I had to be a sneaky PI bitch to get the brackets for the shaker because the company tried to screw me and not send them. Ill just say don't cross me because I'll make your day bad. BAD. Ill call your boss and tell him your a pos ROFL and that your personal fb says you own his company. I will also call the mayor of the town your business is in and tell him that you are a loser that committed mail fraud and I'm opening a BBB case against you as well as a complaint with the attorney general and your local sheriffs department. Ya I will do that for my car LOL.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

princesspaola21 said:


> lol eff off dude i put the tail lights together by myself. I had to redo the entire wire harness. Albeit i talked to my ct buddy on the phone the whole time. I tuned it myself, i did the catch can mostly myself, i helped with the cai, and i made my body mans life miserable over the paint job on that hood. He had to paint the shaker 3 times. Not to mention i had to be a sneaky pi bitch to get the brackets for the shaker because the company tried to screw me and not send them. Ill just say don't cross me because i'll make your day bad. Bad. Ill call your boss and tell him your a pos rofl and that your personal fb says you own his company. I will also call the mayor of the town your business is in and tell him that you are a loser that committed mail fraud and i'm opening a bbb case against you as well as a complaint with the attorney general and your local sheriffs department. Ya i will do that for my car lol.
> 
> sent from petguide.com free app


no1 flip this womans car of in traffick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

welder said:


> NO....................................


well fine then!

nah, im gunna show off my pics anyways...lol






Doug Thorley header 

i also ended up sprucing up the truck itself....


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> well fine then!
> 
> nah, im gunna show off my pics anyways...lol
> 
> ...


At least your pos has an engine that will run... I get tired of seeing nice paint jobs amd rims sitting on the side of the road... with no engine to make those 26s roll its pointless..... (no mudding around here its all hood hoopties...)


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

On the subject of gear heads









This is my buddy Shawn's car Galvotron. He's trying to win a trip to Sema and this car is a beast that deserves to be there!! He's voted for my dogs so I'm helping him out. Please like the page and then like his car
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Katz...986?id=118280084893986&sk=app_214224245382377

This is my CT buddy above that has invested hours of his time into helping me with my car and he works for the company Speedlogix and sold me all of my mods. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> At least your pos has an engine that will run... I get tired of seeing nice paint jobs amd rims sitting on the side of the road... with no engine to make those 26s roll its pointless..... (no mudding around here its all hood hoopties...)


pos?! boy u done lost ur lid! that right there is a fine piece of off roading equipment if u ask me. i loved that old truck...

besides what nice paint job? lol truck was white, i took a couple rattle cans of flat black and some masking tape to it. cant even tell the rocker panel under the door is all smashed in lol! and 26"s? thats an insult! bah those tires in my pic are only 31"s but the truck had a lil suspension lift on it, it would fit 33"s....

if i had the money to do what i want then the story would be different... too many hobbies though.. too many. lol


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> pos?! boy u done lost ur lid! that right there is a fine piece of off roading equipment if u ask me. i loved that old truck...
> 
> besides what nice paint job? lol truck was white, i took a couple rattle cans of flat black and some masking tape to it. cant even tell the rocker panel under the door is all smashed in lol! and 26"s? thats an insult! bah those tires in my pic are only 31"s but the truck had a lil suspension lift on it, it would fit 33"s....
> 
> if i had the money to do what i want then the story would be different... too many hobbies though.. too many. lol


But you had an auto.. ruined everything for me


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol I use pos as a term of love. The paint job and rims were a reference to what is all around here. Bunch of hoopties with upgrades to make them look pretty but they are junk under the sparkle. I prefer a sleeper like your truck there....


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

You see that.. women are takin over automechanics too... Banking, City Officials, Doctors, Lawyers, Judges, teachers, librarians, .. street workers, welders, and autobody too!!! Why are men expendable and women takin over the work force? Two answers. 

One: Bitches get  done!! 

Two: Man was keen on creating all this shit to make womans life easier, he wasnt expecting to create more and fix what was already in store. The lists are endless, we just got tricked into all this shit... :rofl: Not our world, its the womans world... we're just livin in it.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> But you had an auto.. ruined everything for me


yeah i know how to drive both... the truck was a deal and happened to be an auto. although gotta hand it to that tranny... 298k on the ticker when i sold it, and my buddy still sees it drivin around that lil mountain town. and if u ever wheeled with me ud know im not one of them people who are worried bout bein nice to their truck lol!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> You see that.. women are takin over automechanics too... Banking, City Officials, Doctors, Lawyers, Judges, teachers, librarians, .. street workers, welders, and autobody too!!! Why are men expendable and women takin over the work force? Two answers.
> 
> One: Bitches get  done!!
> 
> Two: Man was keen on creating all this shit to make womans life easier, he wasnt expecting to create more and fix what was already in store. The lists are endless, we just got tricked into all this shit... :rofl: Not our world, its the womans world... we're just livin in it.


Yup.. we created it and now it's out of pur hands..

Where's our thank you? Yup, won't get it.

As usual we didn't think about what might happen,.we just did it because we could.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

OldDog said:


> My last serious ride , sleeper money car "65 belvedere post car , Alston tubbed and subframed , 505 inch Wedge 12.5 to 1 , Barton prepped B1 heads , custom Barton roller ( 658 lift 312 duration) , built T'Flight backed by 5000 stall converter and 4.30s in a narrowed Curry 9 inch , no radio , no heater , no power steering , one seat ..no nothing that wasn't needed 1.30 60 foot times on 9.40s to 9.60s on street legal M and Hs , sprayed as low as 8.90s but it would have had to be back halfed to go much quicker. Beaten 3 times in 14 years , never by anything japanese except anpther old man from Oakland with a MG Midget that was tube framed and powered by a twin puffed 13B rotary.
> 
> 2001 'busa on 18 lbs of boost that went 214 at El Mirage and as fast as 221 at the Texas Mile , lost a fuel pump and went lean at past that on the third run and destroyed a 12 thousand dollar motor at something over that , which will makes your neither regions clench very , very tightly at that speed
> 
> Had a long series of Fox Bodys too


shit we need to set and jaw a bit then.lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I love Muscle cars..Myself I always had Mustangs except for a Z28 I had that actually sucked up any Mustang on the street. I spend weekends up at New England Drag Way in Epping, NH and just sit there and smell the burning rubber & watch the races. I am looking for an 85 Mustang now the older Carburetored motors just do so much more for me and so much easier to work on than today's engines. It's all about money though whoevers got the most money will go the fastest. Back in the 80's my dad was the best Porsh mechanic in New England he used to race round track but he passed away in 85'. Although the Porsh is not my type of car they sure have speed. I could never afford one anyways. Sooo I could blab all day but I must say I am a gearhead and have many gearhead friends we tend to stick together.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm no racer, but...









Built that from the ground up practically, piece by piece. Repaired autolockers, disc and drum brakes ,changed Front and rear end about twice each spun the diff once and shattered the pinion gear in the other (went from 2.73[wtf] to 3.73), u-joints(stupid bearings), tore down old blown 350 and built a 4 bolt main 358, lift blocks, welded the passenger side floor back where it was supposed to be, banged out a few dents and bondo'd and sanded, cab roof lights, exhaust work (ugh stupid hangers) fully wet sanded and shot the paint, tore the carpet out... I might be forgetting some things... Oh fuel pump too... but you get the idea. Only thing it saw a shop for was mounting the tires to the rim, didn't have that machine lol. But daggonit you give my old neighborhood a year or two and someone will have one lol

Don't have many pics of me working though... I've always been the photographer. :/


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm with BullyGal we don't go fast anymore but we can go anywhere. Guess this still makes me a gear head... The red jeep is my wifes wheeling rig now it is a 355 with dart heads with projection stretched 11 inches on 42 inch tires.
The gray rig is my current rig it is a lt1 350, 475 hd tranny manual reverse valve body. Stacked transfer cases first transfer is a np 203 followed by a regeared dana 300. Rear end is a 14 bolt 513 geared, air locked and shaved. Front diff is dana 60 with full hydro behind the axle steering. It sets on a custom built frame that 30 inches longer than stock and rolls on 42 inch Irok stickie tires.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Im surprised hash jr isnt hanging off the roll cage acting the fool in the last pic lol


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Im surprised hash jr isnt hanging off the roll cage acting the fool in the last pic lol


Tater Tot was in 4 roll overs before his third birthday, he is the first one to belt himself in...


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> Tater Tot was in 4 roll overs before his third birthday, he is the first one to belt himself in...


Wow that's crazy.... faster learner. Must get it from his mama


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, just found this. I think I qualify as a "gearhead" I just finished painting this a few weeks ago 69 cutlass, 




Just got the short block assembled last night actually.
and a pic of my truck


sorry for the large pictures


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice! Does that chevy have an axle conversion?


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, dana 60, good eye.


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you. I was wondering what all the badges were. lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice Cutlass, You will have to share pics again when it is completed.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

The cj at work


----------



## Cain's dad (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah guess I'd be a gear head also.... I started on Hondas (don't judge) now I'm working on a 80's cj7 getting it ready for the fuel injected 302 swap I got lined out. It's on hold while I'm saving up for parts.... I'm also a diesel mechanic for a trucking fleet here in town.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

The color of that cutty is amazing. Of course everyone here would cringe at the sight of it if it was my car....


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Started working for a local shop when I was 15. Then went to NCKTC for automotive technology before going off to the army. I have owned more vehicles then I can remember and I'm only 28.

This is my last project, a 1987 Grand National. 551hp/613tq at 25psi...


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Started working for a local shop when I was 15. Then went to NCKTC for automotive technology before going off to the army. I have owned more vehicles then I can remember and I'm only 28.
> 
> This is my last project, a 1987 Grand National. 551hp/613tq at 25psi...
> 
> ]


 Nice ride , nice bite coming out. ARP outa Palmer right?


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Nice ride , nice bite coming out. ARP outa Palmer right?


Yessir it is, and thank you. Spend some time in Alaska?


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Yessir it is, and thank you. Spend some time in Alaska?


 Yes , quite a lot off and on. Variety of locales , much of it bush time.Don't much care for Anchorage and the immediate environs , just San Jose with worse weather.

Larsen's Bay , Port Alexander ( bottom end of Baranof) , north of Lake Louise and west of Paxson , Dillingham-Aniak and the country above Illiamna and over to Lake Clark.

Buncha other places , may end up back there. Still amused however by how the states is portrayed in the media and brochures.

Buncha romantic bulls*** , especially around the gold ( again) , they don't show folks things such as Western Alaska and freaking tundra so damned treeless that if your dog runs away ya don't worry 'cause you can still see him three weeks later.

And don't get me rolling on the crap for brains socalled " survivalists" that think they're gonna trot right out in the North Country and " live off the land".

Ya always wait to make " friends" with those types until they've actually made it through their first winter.

And the myths that circulate in the Lower 48 , a major one here where Cowboys are Cowboys and Sheep Are Nervous being about the damned bears , they manage to overblow the dangers one way and then under-estimate them the other way both at once. And then the one where there is Gold under every damn square inch of the state , freaking willing to destroy the land grubbing for a relatively useless metal.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

How did you see the top of a trailer and a handful of trees and know the location?


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Haha, yeah I don't get involved in the politics....

I was stationed at ft Richardson for 6 years and then stayed there for another year and a half after I got out.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> How did you see the top of a trailer and a handful of trees and know the location?


That track has been unchanged for many years and the fact my car had Alaska license plates in the pics was a good hint too....


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

And if your on a computer and you look at the door on the red truck in the back ground of the first pic, it clearly says Alaska raceway park.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> How did you see the top of a trailer and a handful of trees and know the location?


 Buncha giveitaways in there , and in actuality there's not another track in the nation with that scenery.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Haha, yeah I don't get involved in the politics....
> 
> I was stationed at ft Richardson for 6 years and then stayed there for another year and a half after I got out.


 Figured something along those lines . 509th? What did it run there? 10.80s or so with those tires?


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Figured something along those lines . 509th? What did it run there? 10.80s or so with those tires?


I was in 1/40 cav 25 infantry division...

10.27 @ 130 mph... And times two on the best scenery for a track in the nation.

I posted this pic of my buddies el camino before but it perfectly illustrates what we are talking about...


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

JohnsDaddy said:


> I was in 1/40 cav 25 infantry division...
> 
> 10.27 @ 130 mph... And times two on the best scenery for a track in the nation.
> 
> ...


 It was *really* hooking and using all of what it had , ya two step it or anything? What sorta trans setup?

Those Buicks are still under-rated by some folks , not by anyone who has seen some of the fast ones though.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Fully built 2004R with Trans brake... I only used it once though and didn't like it... That pic and time was all foot brake...


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Though everything was built, ported and polished as much as it could be it still retained the factory intake manifold, heads, block, rods, crank, Trans and rear end.... The car was fully caged and certified for 8.50's


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Fully built 2004R with Trans brake... I only used it once though and didn't like it... That pic and time was all foot brake...


 Thus proving that there might be hope for the younger generation , some of 'em can still drive. I missed that estimate by a half second , less in a street environment , but enough that it coulda cost me money on the street.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Though everything was built, ported and polished as much as it could be it still retained the factory intake manifold, heads, block, rods, crank, Trans and rear end.... The car was fully caged and certified for 8.50's


 Explains why it hooks so well , you did your chassis work. If you can't hook it up you can't use it and you lose.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Damn that is some beautiful scenery...I would love to go there someday. I'm used to my New England Dragway scenery. Nice Grand National. My kid's grandfather has a Buick T type (turbo) and a 67 Nova I go check out a lot.*


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Explains why it hooks so well , you did your chassis work. If you can't hook it up you can't use it and you lose.


I probably owe a lot of it to the cage and the nice linear power curve of the turbo... It was still on stock type suspension. The stock springs with drag bags so it would launch straight and stock front suspension... The car just came together and worked really well though.

It is still a very well known car on the streets in anchorage as it has made a name for itself as one of te fastest street cars up there.



~StangChick~ said:


> *Damn that is some beautiful scenery...I would love to go there someday. I'm used to my New England Dragway scenery. Nice Grand National. My kid's grandfather has a Buick T type (turbo) and a 67 Nova I go check out a lot.*


Thank you, I would love to own another one down the road but had to sell it. Luckily a very good friend of mine owns it and last I heard its getting a big turbo lsx swap...


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

JohnsDaddy said:


> I probably owe a lot of it to the cage and the nice linear power curve of the turbo... It was still on stock type suspension. The stock springs with drag bags so it would launch straight and stock front suspension... The car just came together and worked really well though.
> 
> It is still a very well known car on the streets in anchorage as it has made a name for itself as one of te fastest street cars up there.
> 
> Thank you, I would love to own another one down the road but had to sell it. Luckily a very good friend of mine owns it and last I heard its getting a big turbo lsx swap...


 Well since you're in Tejas now you do know that some of the quickest cars in the country are in the Houston MetroPlex , a few around the DFW area and up OKC way , a few in KC too if you want to go that far. Pretty fair scene around Austin and SA but a 10 flat will cover most folks there , Houston you're gonna have to knock on the door to the eights to cover the fast guys and maybe not then , same with OKC though that crowd is stuck in their 1/8 mindset , catch 'em when they're geared for that and drive around 'em on the top end.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Not the quickest , but an example of what the unwary and unknowing might run into on the streets of OKC and Norman........... check that 10.20 @ 128 out of a 5 thousand pound truck.

By the way , the average car is faster in the areas I mentioned , that said the *fastest* , the very serious money boys are still in the N/E and in California. In the N/E and Norcal/SoCal if you're not in the mid eights you're outa the money.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Well since you're in Tejas now you do know that some of the quickest cars in the country are in the Houston MetroPlex , a few around the DFW area and up OKC way , a few in KC too if you want to go that far. Pretty fair scene around Austin and SA but a 10 flat will cover most folks there , Houston you're gonna have to knock on the door to the eights to cover the fast guys and maybe not then , same with OKC though that crowd is stuck in their 1/8 mindset , catch 'em when they're geared for that and drive around 'em on the top end.


I'm pretty well aware of what's down here... I've been following the okc boys for a few years as well as several of the Texas boys... Chasing them is one of the main reasons I moved down here. Though I hear Missouri isn't bad this time of year.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

JohnsDaddy said:


> I'm pretty well aware of what's down here... I've been following the okc boys for a few years as well as several of the Texas boys... Chasing them is one of the main reasons I moved down here. Though I hear Missouri isn't bad this time of year.


 One thing about the OKC crowd , they *always* pay up when they lose , DFW you've got to waqtch ;em some of the time. And the Okc/Norman boys will *always* find a place to run.

Went out there from NorCal , won three , lost one and they wouldn't let me pay for a thing all weekend , from race fuel to fried chicken.

Went to DFW , beat what was purportedly there best with a Mopar that I considered a field car , without spraying it................had a problem getting our money , then basically had to set on the trailer all night in shifts to keep from getting ripped off.

And despite all the bulls*** that goes around about SoCal *never* had a problem in SoCal in thirty plus years , t'ain't no racial tension or crap in Inglewood , Compton etc. on a Fri or Sat night , just" bring your junk to the line and drive it like ya stole it."...........

And 7th street in Oakland or Industrial in Hayward , not much in the way of the " Pinks" style crap , none of that set someone out a bunch and give 'em the break.

SF has died a bit , the fast cars nowadays are too fast to run in the 'City , Brotherhood way has the T or the Hook depending which way ya go , the Great Highway has the SUCK for pavement and too much enforcement , the parking lot out at the 'Stick draws some serious folks but everyone trailers down to The Water Temple or if it's late/early enough sometimes the San Mateo bridge believe it or not.

South Bay the action has moved from the old San Jose locales down towards Gilroy , if it's real money sometimes the boonies on hwy 25 south of Hollister.

Still a lot of Old Geezers in NorCal , including many who ended up running a street car again who used to be NHRA and IHRA hotshoes and an ex Boeing aerospace engineer who has run a wholes series of rotary powered tube frame cars over the decades , one that I ran afoul of once *appeared* to be an MG Midget............that fendered a Mopar that that went consistent mid 9s in street trim.

Lost 500 or so to him , got that back and much more sidebetting on that car the rest of the night.

And probably the SoCal , Norcal and Houston scenes will still have the *fastest* japanese cars in the nation , while all of us " old school" guys may make comments about " Ricer Racers " we'll also give credit to the guys that bring a quick one. Houston.....look out for lowflying F16s disguised as Turbo Supras.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Good read. My adventure has only just begun. I don't even know if Texas will be my final resting place but it is home for now....


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Good read. My adventure has only just begun. I don't even know if Texas will be my final resting place but it is home for now....


 Yeah , well y'll be alright , me I'll just keep my mouth shut 'cause some folks don't like it when a native Texan points out the warts and foibles of the state , don't get me wrong it's got it's good points but just as with any other place it's got it's bad ones.

By the way , down thataway , the days of making a quick trip across for a day adventure and a big bowl of Posole' in Bosque del Carmen , Ojinaga and the like , those days are long gone , a pleasant three or four day leisurely stretch in Monterrey? Not anymore.

Now over ta the Big Bend , the Big Empty , terrain is too rough to have the sorts of problems , cheapest landprices in the lower 48 down towards Marfa , Sanderson etc. very , very few people..............massive amounts of game , mild climate.......drawback is that you might well be driving fifty miles to the store.

The Hill Country is getting saturated with bozos nowadays , the Big Thicket/Piney Woods has gotten overpriced and I'd rather live out on the Llano Estacado or even out in the Jornada del Muerte than line in North Texas.

Get down to see the Big Bend country , take a camera , then when folks say there's no mountains in Texas you can straighten 'em out.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

SoCal street action , mid level ten inch tire cars from both crews , both of which run other faster cars too.

These cars both run into the deep nines on ten inch tires , both heavioly sprayed.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Not bad... All the fast street cars in Alaska are high 9's low 10's cars. I want another g body so bad. I know exactly how I want to build it, just need the cash.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Not bad... All the fast street cars in Alaska are high 9's low 10's cars. I want another g body so bad. I know exactly how I want to build it, just need the cash.


 A lot more decent cars up there than most folks really expect. And freaking 110 mph snowmobiles.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

uh don't forget about the Carolinas and ga. when you speak of the fast cars.

fla. either.these ******** do kno a thing or 2........but we do like the 1/8 tho...hehehehe

g body's make good cars if ya doit rite...just no dam tire clearance...

i'm fixin to start 1 in a few weeks...durnit....trying to quit....


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

My GN was getting down on te street with 28x9.5 slicks and over 550hp.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

I say that, but don't get me wrong, I do realize that's just small potatoes compared to so many cars down here.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

welder said:


> uh don't forget about the Carolinas and ga. when you speak of the fast cars.
> 
> fla. either.these ******** do kno a thing or 2........but we do like the 1/8 tho...hehehehe
> 
> ...


 Florida , home of crazy bastards who want to go out on '95 and run for top end , and they aren't just saying it , they'll do it. Some of the fastest street bikes in the entire country. A stretched , turboed and NOS injected 'Busa is a rarity in lotsa the country , that's just everyday stuff in S.Fla.........


----------

